# There Will Be Brawl Mafia (Day 3)



## Kirby-Chan (Aug 27, 2011)

_"It will not be a Melee. It will be a Brawl."_


Rules:

1. Out of Communication is *allow* for everyone.

2. Night actions not sent will be *ignored* not randomize.

3. Failure to send night actions 2 times will result mod-kill. If you have a night action and if you wish to refrain it, *you must tell me*.

4. Flavor of text from the description and the anchorman of Channel 8 News Lakitu may give information regarding what happen last night and hints about the role of a person, but may be misleading. Intercept them in your own risk! Important information are in bold.

5. Desperate times call for desperate measures. The Mushroom Kingdom is falling apart with police force done little to control the killings and the angry mobs aren't really patient. If there's no one who vote an abstain or a lynch when daytime is up, Olimar's cult or the mob (whichever is more crazy for bloodshed) will randomly kill someone.​



The sun starts to set in the Mushroom Kingdom and many people rush to their homes as the police making their rounds around the block. A figure hides behind a dumpster while the police bark orders at the citizens to go to their houses before sunset. After the police finish their rounds and left, a group of toadstools came out from a worn-out house and walk to the alley.

A man wearing a grey longcoat and carrying a suitcase came out from the dumpster getting ready to do some business. He frowns and sighs. "I really hate doing this, but this is the only way to find out where the mafia is. I can't let the bloodshed continue and even if I have to defile myself with this disgraceful activity in order to keep the kingdom from falling apart, hopefully it will be worth it in the end."

A chubby toadstool ask, "Got any mega mushrooms, Luigi?"


*You have 48 hours for night action*.


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: There Will Be Brawl Mafia Day 1*

Sorry for the late daylight change. I started school today. x-x




The sun starts to rise and creeps through the the alley. Sonic wakes up and his eyes hurt from the intense light. He shields it with his hand and grumbles about his sore back. His eyes wander and notice that Snake has disappear along with the cardboard box. "Guess he went around town rambling about how he fought for the Mushroom Kingdom and they didn't gave him the respect he deserves," said Sonic. He pushes his wheelchair and decided to go to Mona's Restaurant. There wasn't anything edible in the alley and Mona always give out decent food.  As he roll through the street, he thought that Snake was right that the kingdom didn't give a shit about the immigrants because the people were too busy dealing with crime and the police were incompetent to even help out.



_When he heard the Mushroom Kingdom need some assistance, he immediately told Tails to fly him to the kingdom. He was welcomed by a group of Toadstools who wanted to get his autograph and offer him a chili dog. After eating the chili dog, his head start to throb in pain and everything looks blurry. The last thing he remembered was the sound of laugher before he blacks out. When he woke up, he was laying down on the ground and tried to move his legs, and realize in horror that he couldn't feel his legs anymore. He glanced at his left leg and found a wound as though a needle penetrate through his skin. His rings were also gone too. After Snake found him and put him in a wheelchair, they went to the police. Their response: " We weren't able to find the Toadstools, and we don't need any help from hobo people like you to run the kingdom." Sonic felt devastated and angry that he can never run again. To him, running gives him the freedom and a sense of adventure. He could have flip the policemen off, but that would land him in jail._



Mona was in the kitchen making waffles while waiting for the customers to arrive. She was also waiting for her order of a strawberry shortcake so she can give it to Sonic, Snake, and Kirby. When she first met them, she felt sorry for them and give them leftovers. She really wishes she can provide shelter, but her boss wouldn't let her do it. Mike the robot came and deliver her order. She pays for it and opens the box. The cake was decorated with pink frosting and strawberries. The message in the cake said: Happy birthday, Kirby! She looks out in the window and there were kids playing outside in the dirty street while the policemen watch them. It was rather unusual seeing children playing since gangs normally appear in the streets and often taunting someone or taking mushrooms.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------




In the news





"Good morning everyone! This is Lakitu, your favorite reporter in Channel 8 News." He wore a black suit with a green tie and his desk is a cloud attached with his fishing pole. "Today it's a nice day outside perfect for kart racing. Even better: The Pokemon lived in the awful shelter owned by the Mushroom gang have been rescued thanks by Red and Leaf. The young Pokemon trainers will plan to reorganize the shelter that is more suitable for the Pokemon. And I haven't got to the best part." He smiles gleefully. "The best part is today in the animal shelter everyone can pick and choose a puppy to take home! Any puppies that aren't chosen will be euthanized."




*Nobody died.*


48 hours for discussion.


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: There Will Be Brawl Mafia (night 0)*

Anyone else get that note?


----------



## Zapi (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: There Will Be Brawl Mafia (night 0)*

I recieved a note, but I don't know if it's the same one you did.


----------



## Mai (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: There Will Be Brawl Mafia (night 0)*

Note?


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: There Will Be Brawl Mafia (night 0)*

You guys are allow to quote the notes you receive. Just not your roles.


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: There Will Be Brawl Mafia (night 0)*



			
				Kirby-Chan said:
			
		

> You guys got lucky this time. It's hard to figure out how the people survive the night, but there might be more than one reason why this happens.



THIS note


----------



## Zapi (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: There Will Be Brawl Mafia (night 0)*

Nope, not the same one I got.
Not sharing mine, trust me, it'll do more harm than good


----------



## Mai (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: There Will Be Brawl Mafia (Day 1)*

:| Why are you getting these? I haven't got any.

I see no reason why that wouldn't help, Zapi. If it's saying there's misinformation then that's a helpful thing to know!


----------



## Phantom (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: There Will Be Brawl Mafia (Day 1)*

I did not receive a note.


----------



## Glace (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: There Will Be Brawl Mafia (Day 1)*

I did not either.


----------



## ole_schooler (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: There Will Be Brawl Mafia (Day 1)*

Didn't receive a note, but I know why there's no death.  (I'm guessing the notes are Peach's thing, though that means there should have only been one.)

I'm Link.  Last night, I used up my Maxim Tomato.  I'm guessing it was the Mafia, maybe Wario, as the Tomato doesn't protect against healer clashes.  Personally, I'm glad to get it out of the way, make the Mafia use up a night without any deaths.  That being said, any guesses on who did it based on their targeting?  Because I'm not good at that sort of thing.  (Also, can't tell if I'm proud to be considered a threat or peeved that my name came up first on the kill list.)  Saying this, I'm probably dead tonight, but hey, better me than a healer or inspector.


----------



## Minnow (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: There Will Be Brawl Mafia (Day 1)*

I did not receive any notes either. 

I wouldn't be so worried about your death, ole_schooler. Now that the mafia knows who you are, they'll probably not want to waste a kill you since you don't have any other powers.

The rules say forgotten night actions are ignored instead of randomized, so one of them--either Wario or Kirby--must have forgotten or chosen not to kill anybody. Any reason why they wouldn't have?

It will be hard with little information on the first day. So does anyone have any other helpful info?


----------



## Phantom (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: There Will Be Brawl Mafia (Day 1)*

I say *Abstain*, it's day one, and there's no real leads. And the only real claim is useless.


----------



## ole_schooler (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: There Will Be Brawl Mafia (Day 1)*



Minnow said:


> ...The rules say forgotten night actions are ignored instead of randomized, so one of them--either Wario or Kirby--must have forgotten or chosen not to kill anybody. Any reason why they wouldn't have?...


My guess is it was Wario.  The way his role is worded, maybe he can only kill every so often, maybe only once; maybe it puts him at risk to use it (implied by the whole "turning tail" bit).  

And I hate abstaining, but for now, no one's said anything particularly incriminating.


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: There Will Be Brawl Mafia (Day 1)*

The citizens were discussing about the lack of death last night. There were discussion of the mysterious notes few people received and they were getting more curious about it. At the end of the day, they decide not to lynch anyone tonight. The night begins and the people were expecting for the notes to appear again...


*No one was lynch. You have 48 hours for night action.*


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: There Will Be Brawl Mafia (Day 2)*

Sonic was eating pancakes with Snake in Mona's Restaurant while watching tv. Both of them have bruises from last's night fight. Snake's left arm have a deep cut in the forearm from Ike's sword. If it weren't for Sonic to help out during the fight with the police, his injuries would be more serious. Sonic decides to wheel around town after finish eating. He wheels through the streets and hears a scream somewhere near Mario's house.


Sonic rushes to the direction of the scream and saw Leaf with an expression of horror staring at the body hanging from the pole. The body is cover with cuts and deep gashes especially in the stomach. Underneath the body, there was something long, pink, and bumpy that spells out *Ole_schooler*. Sonic looks closer to the letters and realize that the letters were made of a human's large intestine. "Who in the fuck has a sick mind to do this?", said Sonic. He hated the police especially the chief, but he thought that the way Ole_schooler died is taking too far. *"Prehaps it was my fault, Sonic. I wouldn't think that Ole_schooler would be target again from the mafia and I thought I was helping out the town. It turns out to be more harm than good," Leaf said sadly.*

Sipping a cup of coffee, Snake watches tv hoping to pass the time. It's pretty fucking boring that no one really pays attention to me in the kingdom except my friends, he thought. He never went this low living in the alleys and getting beat up by the Toadstool gang and the police. "What's the point of living?" He talks to himself. "I have no purpose at all in this place. I have been fighting for the respect I deserve for defending the kingdom and now I am struggling to fight for my life. What do I live for?" His thoughts were interrupted by Lakitu blasting out about last night's happening.



-----------------------------------------------------------
"A fight occured at Tingle's Rosy Rupeeland and half of the bar was destroyed. It started with one of the policemen, Ike insulting the Bronies and hell breaks loose. This is why in my opinion, the police are more harmful than helpful," He angrily ranted. "They would be starting trouble over tiny things such as ripping up someone's poster of Fluttershy and bullying homeless people, yet they fail to respond the thefts in 6 houses and citizens are getting abducted everyday. To all the Bronies who were involved in the fight, stay strong and I am rooting for you!" He shouted. "Don't let the haters prevent you from showing your love of-
"Hey Lakitu!" Koopa shouted. Can't you report the news without bringing up ponies?! Seriously, I like ponies as the next guy, but I am getting sick of hearing the same shit you been sprouting out over and over...



After a few minutes of quarreling and a few bruises...

"Oh where was I?" Lakitu said. He have a plate of chips with salsa and a purple bruise in his eye. "Oh yeah. A body of *Ole_schooler *was found near the Mario's house. *Could it be that the Mario bros are behind the murder? Well I heard from a reliable source that the brothers were involved with the fights in the alley and Mario have been lately beating up the innocent citizens.* The brothers are no longer what they have been before: Heroic and respected figures. Should we, as the citizens in the Mushroom Kingdom trust them? A dead body was found in the dumpster and police identified the person *Ya Ok*. *Good thing that's one less serial killer we need to worry about. The cause of death is unknown."*

He ate a plate of chips with salsa." Another dead body was also found in the alley nearby Ya Ok's body. *There is Mai's blood in the notes that were scattered in the alley. The body's current location is unknown*. He crunched the chips. "Hmm. Tastes spicy and juicy. And it feels a bit chewy."
A Goomba came over and gave Lakitu the papers. Lakitu read it out loud. "This just in. Mai's body is found in the salsa throughout the kingdom. Parts of the body have been chopped off and distributed in the town's salsa. People are advised not to buy the salsa and avoid eating it for obvious reasons." Lakitu's eyes was widen. "Son of the bitch." He runs to the nearest trash can and throws up. "Urrggg. CUT IT GUYS! Blech! I can't get this taste out of my body!"



The screen reads technical difficulty.

*Mai is dead. It is innocent.

Ya Ok is dead. She is mafia.

Ole_schooler is dead. It is innocent.*

*48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: There Will Be Brawl Mafia (Day 2)*

Wow, must be active Vigs.
I'd like to know who everybody was, but I can't really tell from the flavortext.


----------



## Phantom (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: There Will Be Brawl Mafia (Day 2)*

I have no idea, the flavor text is confusing me.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: There Will Be Brawl Mafia (Day 2)*

Hm... I think Ya ok was either Wario, who died from inspection, or Ganondorf/Olimar, who died from healer clash. We'd know if GD is dead by examining how many people recieved information last night.
I think Mai was killed by Kirby (gruesome death) and Ole_Schooler was killed by Wario.

We know that Snake and Leaf are still alive.
We don't know about Mario/Luigi, though.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: There Will Be Brawl Mafia (Day 2)*

Helloooooooo?
I guess I'll *abstain* to keep anyone from being modkilled.


----------



## RK-9 (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: There Will Be Brawl Mafia (Day 2)*

I got a note that said (he) hadn't seen olimar in a while.


----------



## Phantom (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: There Will Be Brawl Mafia (Day 2)*

? So what exactly does that mean then?


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: There Will Be Brawl Mafia (Day 2)*

Maybe Olimar is dead?


----------



## Phantom (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: There Will Be Brawl Mafia (Day 2)*

Or hasn't sent in a night action recently??


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: There Will Be Brawl Mafia (Day 2)*

After the citizens discuss about the news and the mysterious deaths, a few people throw bunch of theories how the people died and who is still alive. The note appears again which does little to confirm whether the news is reliable or not and identify the dead citizens. Since there's no one who looks suspecious, they decided not to lynch anyone.

No one was lynch.

*You have 48 hours for night action.*


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: There Will Be Brawl Mafia (Night 2)*

I receive only one night action out of everybody. Since I am busy with schoolwork, I will *extend 48 more hours* for the rest of the people to send their night action or choose not to use their night action.


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Sep 17, 2011)

I apologize for neglecting the game. School and tennis prevents me from being on the computer. Anyway...




"This is Latiku on channel 8 news, reporting the most accurate news that happens around the Mushroom Kingdom. We have recently found out the cause of Mai and Ya Ok's death.  A witness saw a fight between Mai and Ya Ok the other night while looking for his glasses. *He remembered there was a red figure starting to beat the crap out of a fat guy because he called him a plumber. Both of them were fought to the death* and you already know what happen to the bodies after the fight.


A note was found on Mario's mailbox near ole_schooler's body. What it said is, "You may have kill one of my mafia members, but the Kirby you know and love is still on the loose." *It could be either Kirby is still alive or his other twin. We haven't hear either of them lately.*


Another death occured last night. The citizens mourn over *Zapi*'s death and will never forget her efforts to stop the mafia *by physical force and the notes. She was a role model to many people because of her kindness to everyone especially the homeless and the Pokemon.* On a bright side, the body of *Respect the blade* and *DarkAura*'s body was founded near Mona's Restaurant. King Dedede, who is charge of the police force after Link's death investigated Respect the Blade and said that *his activities at night involved with recruiting people by the forces of the Pikmins.*




*Zapi is dead. She is innocent.*

*Respect the blade was mod kill. He is mafia*.

*DarkAura was mod kill. She is mafia.*


Hint: The characters that were mentioned in the text are most likely still alive in the game. I didn't just put Snake and Leaf for the sake of the storyline.




*48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 17, 2011)

i r confus

EDIT: It seems that Mai was Mario, and Ya Ok was Wario. Ya Ok attacked Mai, who revengekilled Ya Ok.
RTB was Olimar.

EDIT2: Zapi was Leaf.


----------



## Flora (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm 99% sure it means that Zapi was Leaf, RtB was Olimar, and Ole_Schooler (Mario?) used his Bombliness and got rid of one of the Mafia (Mafia!Kirby?) on Night One. (If that's correct, then Miller!Kirby's still alive)

Regardless, we only have one Mafia member, hopefully! Which means we need a lucky lynch today.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 17, 2011)

Flower Doll said:


> I'm 99% sure it means that Zapi was Leaf, RtB was Olimar, and Ole_Schooler (Mario?) used his Bombliness and got rid of one of the Mafia (Mafia!Kirby?) on Night One. (If that's correct, then Miller!Kirby's still alive)
> 
> Regardless, we only have one Mafia member, hopefully! Which means we need a lucky lynch today.


Mario would've had to be Mai, though, because the fight was between her and Ya Ok. I'm sure that Kirby is still alive, as Wario seems more like a fatass.

Ole_Schooler was Link.


----------



## Flora (Sep 17, 2011)

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Mario would've had to be Mai, though, because the fight was between her and Ya Ok. I'm sure that Kirby is still alive, as Wario seems more like a fatass.
> 
> Ole_Schooler was Link.


...I double-check the thread to make sure I get it right and _still_ get it wrong.


----------



## Superbird (Sep 17, 2011)

Nah, Zapi couldn't have been Leaf. Probably Red, tho.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 17, 2011)

Superbird said:


> Nah, Zapi couldn't have been Leaf. Probably Red, tho.


Why not?


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Sep 21, 2011)

The town was discussing about the news, but they couldn't decide whether they should killl someone or not. Then, all of the sudden, lightning struck on *kenkendude*. *A green cap was on the ground.*

*Kenkendude is dead. He is innocent.*


If there is the last mafia member or the serial killer is the only other anti-town alive, they will not get mod-kill.



*48 hours for night action.*


----------

